
Show HN: A temporary email address provider - emailondeck
https://www.emailondeck.com?npu=1
======
nerdponx
Several of these exist already. Why another?

~~~
elorm
Probably because the several that already exist are constantly being flagged
and there's always market space for a new addition?

~~~
emailondeck
Haha that's part of it. Some of the big players like mailinator, 10minutemail,
Guerrillamail etc... seem like they have so many people using it they don't
mind if companies flag/block their temporary emails. There's a lot of other
devs out there that make sites like this (not naming names) but it's really
just them practicing their coding skills. They're not putting a lot of time
and effort into making a sustaining business service for people to use in the
long run.

We're so tired of people thinking that they have to give their personal email
address every time a company asks for it, so we're spending a lot of time and
resources making a service where the email addresses work for any site.

